# Spinning a few good links.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://askthebellwether.blogspot.com/2011/02/five-tips-for-spinning-consistent-yarn.html#.V7mawZgrKM8

http://abbysyarns.com/2008/06/summer-qa-spinning-from-the-fold/

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/crafts-hobbies/Knitting/Hand-Spinning-Yarn.html


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

These are great! So much information. Thank you.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you mama879! Dummies didn't miss a trick, did they. Such good information!!!!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you, love the Dummies one


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dummies are not us lol lol but it has good info we all could use.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you! Very helpful!????????


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for the sites. I always like learning.


----------

